#ubuntu-us-in 2011-04-04
<paul928> I never see anyone on this channel. Is it still active?
<Hyperling> hello?
<Hyperling> Hm.. well I just had a few concerns about upgrading to Natty, mostly just about what will happen to programs which arent supported (gnome Do for one, and possibly docky). I know people like to idle in these rooms so maybe someone could send me an email at Hyperling@Lavabit.com, or I'll come back at some time for live chat. I would go to a different IRC but I thought it'd be cool to use this one since I also live in Indiana :P
<Hyperling> Anyways, I'll probably upgrade anyways, I was just going to ask if it would have an impact or if I should uninstall the programs beforehand. Thank you if you decide to contact me.
<hyperling> No one here is from Indiana.. shame..
